# Vinyl cutter not cutting properly



## Bro (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello

Im struggling to cut circles correctly with my vinyl cutter.

I have a picture of the problem but I cant find out how to attach the picture.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the brand and model?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Far too little information. Please supply more.


----------



## Bro (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a PixMax 720 (pretty budget cutter I know) I am using the signcut software

How can I add a picture to my post so I can show what the problem is?

Ill try explain it. Im trying to cut a circle but it goes off track and doesnt finish in the same place it started


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ah. Sounds to me like your material is moving under the pinch wheels. Has your vinyl got a clear run? Are you cutting from a roll or sheets, and are you using a cutting mat or not?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Bro said:


> I have a PixMax 720 (pretty budget cutter I know) I am using the signcut software
> 
> How can I add a picture to my post so I can show what the problem is?
> 
> Ill try explain it. Im trying to cut a circle but it goes off track and doesnt finish in the same place it started


use this:
https://postimages.org/
and copy
Hotlink for forums:


----------



## Bro (Feb 25, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Ah. Sounds to me like your material is moving under the pinch wheels. Has your vinyl got a clear run? Are you cutting from a roll or sheets, and are you using a cutting mat or not?


Im using a small roll which is more like a sheet that hangs out the back of my cutter. How tight should my rollers be?

Hopefully this link works for my picture

https://i.postimg.cc/ydGJbw6v/Circle.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Bro said:


> Im using a small roll which is more like a sheet that hangs out the back of my cutter. How tight should my rollers be?
> 
> Hopefully this link works for my picture
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/ydGJbw6v/Circle.jpg[/img][/url]


where to upload high resolution photos


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Your corners are a little rounded so your blade offset is too low. I would increase it a little. I don't think however that this would cause the misalignment you are seeing on the circle. Increase your blade offset until the corners are sharp and see if you still have the circle misalignment.


----------



## sethw1980 (Aug 29, 2014)

First thing that comes to mind is that the piece is not secure, next I would check my cutting blade for defects, then the mat or surface of what your cutting against. Then I would test cut some less round like an oval to see if its the machine pressure or the design. http://www.isignshp.com


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

sethw1980 said:


> First thing that comes to mind is that the piece is not secure, next I would check my cutting blade for defects, then the mat or surface of what your cutting against. Then I would test cut some less round like an oval to see if its the machine pressure or the design. http://www.isignshp.com


i second this..not seeing how offset would do that..maybe i am confuzzled this early..need coffee


----------

